# General > The Literature Network >  Everyone Here is a Genius

## Admin

I just got this email:




> Comments... 
> 
> Dear Administrator, 
> 
> I cannot recall when, if ever, I have encountered a more user unfriendly, counter inuitive, convoulted, difficult to navigate site. Despite numerous efforts to post, blog, etc, I am barraged with contradictory dysfunctional messages as to what to do, where to go, and dead ends. Despite my certified high IQ, I must consider that the the folks who are using your site are significanly more intelligent than I. Therefor I respectfully ask to have my \"membership\" canceled. Thank you, and my kudos to those who are at ease using this warren. 
> 
> Detales
> 
> 
> ...


If Anton, with a "Certified High IQ", cannot figure out the site, we must all be flipping geniuses huh?  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Wow. I never knew I was so intelligent. He spelled "Therefore" wrong.

----------


## mir

Of course! In fact, yesterday, I tied my shoes ALL BY MYSELF.  :Tongue: 

That's strange, though. I am absolutely terrible with computers, and yet have had no problems at all with this site.

----------


## kathycf

The "post reply" button at the bottom of the last post on the page is clearly in sight so I am (due to my semi-genius IQ more than likely)  :Tongue:  unclear on how it would be difficult to post here. Blogs clearly state requirements regarding length of membership and/or post count, so that doesn't seem so terribly confusing either. 

Seems like poor Anton has a bee in his (or her) bonnet over something that really seems immaterial to me.

----------


## Virgil

:FRlol:   :FRlol:  That is so funny. Poor Anton. I wonder what his "certified I.Q." is? And who certified it, a kindergarten teacher?  :Tongue:   :Biggrin:

----------


## manolia

> Wow. I never knew I was so intelligent. He spelled "Therefore" wrong.



Hey! I do the same mistake all the time (i misspell "therefore"). But i have no problem navigating in the site. Which means what about my IQ??  :FRlol:  :FRlol:

----------


## Wizard272002

My IQ's fine. If this Anton, the certified IQ person, can not navigate the most simple of site maps, then delete him and call me Einstein!

----------


## hyperborean

Some people aren't computer savvy.

----------


## Adudaewen

aw, that is sad. i'm borderline retarded when it comes to computers, but i've never had a lick of trouble with anything on this site. poor little anton. how does he function in daily life? maybe there's some kind of outreach program he can get into  :Wink:

----------


## kiz_paws

Dear Anton:

May I suggest some simpler past-times for you, basket weaving, rug braiding, anything to keep your mind busy but not overloaded. 

Oh, and Fun With Dick And Jane might be a good book to start your literary odyssey.

----------


## Nightshade

course I always Knew we were geniuses, nice to have it confirmed though. 
Ironically Ive just used the litnet as an example of user friendly accessible site.
 :Biggrin:

----------


## aeroport

> Wow. I never knew I was so intelligent. He spelled "Therefore" wrong.


...as well as "convoluted", in addition to leaving out several hyphens and creating a rather odd construction with "dead ends". 
Er, sorry. I notice these things...

EDIT
But then, I guess, if I'm, like, a genius, it's rather expected of me, huh?  :Biggrin:

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> If Anton, with a "Certified High IQ", cannot figure out the site, we must all be flipping geniuses huh?


I suppose so, but let's not chide Anton too much: There are different kinds of intelligence, after all...

I know people who are able to navigate and find information in multilayered folder and box systems (yes, they still exist) with the greatest of ease, while at the same time being utterly unable to comprehend or use a database.... which essentially is the very same thing!

As for the site: When it comes to ease of navigation I don't think it is any different from most sites, but the sheer volume of the information made available here could be confusing to someone who is not search function "savvy".

That said, I would be thoroughly surprised if the average IQ around here is not considerably higher than in the entire population. I have said it before: Lots of very bright people here...  :Thumbs Up:  

/Claes

----------


## amanda_isabel

hmm.. it's definitely something to say that someone has difficulty navigating the LitNet...

and, it's obvious we are geniuses, with or without saying...

(isn't this a little mean? typically i get by without the conscience but this time it struck a nerve..)

----------


## Admin

> I suppose so, but let's not chide Anton too much: There are different kinds of intelligence, after all...


Oh its not fun to make fun of people who cannot navigate a website, that is normal.

What is fun is to make fun of someone who has the arrogance to say it isn't his fault for not knowing but the website's fault for not being simple enough because he has a high IQ.

----------


## ClaesGefvenberg

> What is fun is to make fun of someone who has the arrogance to say it isn't his fault for not knowing but the website's fault for not being simple enough because he has a high IQ.


Agreed. I just thought it felt a bit like shooting a sitting duck, that's all.  :FRlol:  

/Claes

----------


## Nightshade

> hmm.. it's definitely something to say that someone has difficulty navigating the LitNet...
> 
> and, it's obvious we are geniuses, with or without saying...
> 
> (isn't this a little mean? typically i get by without the conscience but this time it struck a nerve..)





> Oh its not fun to make fun of people who cannot navigate a website, that is normal.
> 
> What is fun is to make fun of someone who has the arrogance to say it isn't his fault for not knowing but the website's fault for not being simple enough because he has a high IQ.





> Agreed. I just thought it felt a bit like shooting a sitting duck, that's all.  
> 
> /Claes


Exactly Id have left it be if he hadnt said he was intelligent. he could have said 
Dear Admin,
I have had several issues with the navigation and layout ( architetucre) _-- or if he wanted to be snooty he could have gone for Taxonomy_-- of your site, that I do not not usually find when navigating web sites._ Then he could have put in a direct example. then he could have said_ Perhaps you might review the accesibiity and the layout of your site. 

Thankyou
Anon

----------


## ejarg7

I'm new here too! Just joined a couple of days ago and I don't have any trouble navigating the forum. Does that mean I'm a genius?  :Idea:  

_Sorry, can't help it ... _

----------


## B-Mental

Yes, ejarg7 welcome to the not recognised by MENSA official Litnet-genius forums.

----------


## Dante Wodehouse

I don't really have any problem navigating this site. I coudn't figure out how to quote without using the entire post, and I think you should be able to back to the home page without retyping the address, but it isn't rocket science. He made it sound like both a newsflash and an insult for us (or me, I don't know about the rest of you) to be genii.
As a matter of curiousity, what is the average I.Q., and how do psychologists figure out intelligence using division (intelligence QUOTIENT).

----------


## Logos

> and I think you should be able to back to the home page without retyping the address


? no need to re-type in the address bar..the forum index (main) page can be reached from any forum page by clicking the link "Literature Network Forums" that is in the top left corner of every page.

----------


## Virgil

> I don't really have any problem navigating this site. I coudn't figure out how to quote without using the entire post, and I think you should be able to back to the home page without retyping the address, but it isn't rocket science. He made it sound like both a newsflash and an insult for us (or me, I don't know about the rest of you) to be genii.
> As a matter of curiousity, what is the average I.Q., and how do psychologists figure out intelligence using division (intelligence QUOTIENT).


Here Dante, this will explain I.Q.: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IQ

----------


## kathycf

I think it is fair to note that I think this Anton person wrote the email while frustrated and angry. I thought it was somewhat amusing, but I also find it somewhat amusing (and sometimes depressing) when *I* say and do foolish things under the influence of temper.  :Wink:

----------


## Virgil

> I think it is fair to note that I think this Anton person wrote the email while frustrated and angry. I thought it was somewhat amusing, but I also find it somewhat amusing (and sometimes depressing) when *I* say and do foolish things under the influence of temper.


I must compliment you Kathy. We barbarians were picking on poor Anton, but you do seem to always have an understanding for people and a compassionate heart.  :Smile:

----------


## seasong

I echo Virgil Kathy, I'm afraid my first instinct was to mock as well.

----------


## kathycf

Oh, don't get me wrong, I thought Anton was being pretty silly and I said so on the previous page. It was just that *I* act pretty silly when I get frustrated or angry so I empathized with Anton. I bet he feels really dumb now for sending such a snotty email...or at least I would in his position.  :FRlol:  


But I graciously accept your compliment, Virgil.  :Biggrin:  Thanks.


*edit* and it is really hard for me to accept compliments graciously, like many people I don't always know to just say "Thank you" and move on...see, just like now!  :FRlol:

----------


## grace86

Kathy you're so cute! I know, I usually don't insult people either (I give myself guilt trips), but his remark about his IQ kind of got to me....guess it was my attempt at humbling someone who isn't there to care to be humbled...rather foolish of me...but I think most of us do silly things like Anton when we are frustrated.  :Blush:   :Biggrin:  

I know my dad cannot function the internet very well and he's a Ph.D, so that kind of thing doesn't really matter....I think it is the technological differences in generations.

I'm just ranting....

----------


## kiz_paws

Maybe Anton was just overwhelmed with all the cool choices in this site and he was in over his head? I am a new poster but I am really enjoying this site. I just wished that I had more time to read posts and get to know people and all that jazz!

----------


## Nightshade

> I don't really have any problem navigating this site. I coudn't figure out how to quote without using the entire post,


hello  :Wave:  what you want to do Dante is just erase what you dont want...
by highlighting although I will agree that can be a major pain if you are dealing with the REALLLLY long posts in the Religious texts forum.
or you can highlight copy and paste from what you see and then tag itwith [quote][ / quote] obviously without the spaces in the second bracket.  :Biggrin:

----------


## kilted exile

Well it's about time other people recognised me for the genius that I am.

----------


## B-Mental

Kilt, can you be a genius without loving teddy bears?

----------


## kilted exile

> Kilt, can you be a genius without loving teddy bears?


I have no teddy bears, I have action figures which have a soft covering




The duck quacks the tune of London Bridge is falling down, The monkey squeals & the character from Munch's Scream; well he, erm, screams

----------


## Scheherazade

And an untidy desk is always an indicator of a genius at work, right? 

 :Tongue:

----------


## Nightshade

Well then IM the most genius ( thats not right is it ? geniusest-nope still not write Biggest genius?!  :Eek2:  ) in the world... 

hummm this gives me an idea....  :Brow:  :Tongue:

----------


## Laindessiel

I also had trouble navigating LitNet at first because I've never joined a forum before. Robin, mostly, helped Toni and I with our probs. He's just a PM away. Ever so kind. So because of Robin, I AM A DAMN GENIUS!!!  :FRlol:

----------


## Laindessiel

> And an untidy desk is always an indicator of a genius at work, right?


Messy and creative, as they say.... :Wink:  But I've never been messy!  :Bawling:

----------


## dramasnot6

I like to define genius by the individual fulfillment of potential. Sort of a "It's not what you have, but what you do with it" skill. For example, if Anton took the time to find out the workings of the forum and master it like so many here have already, he may be a "genius" as well. But like someone stated here earlier, there are many types of "genius". 
Sorry...that was pretty random  :Tongue:

----------


## AimusSage

I'm not a genius, but I am persistent, it took me years to figure out this site.  :Biggrin: 

And when I finally did, I forgot it all over again, my desk is very tidy too. But still in a big box, as it requires assembly, and I'm not smart enough to figure out how to open the box.  :FRlol: 

But it works great as a seat...

----------


## Lily Adams

You know what is really hilarious? I just found out I have a blog and I didn't even know it. XD I remember almost making one, maybe that's when I made one without knowing it.

This fellow, however, has no luck at all.

----------


## TurkeyBLT

You could have vast knowledge in majority of things, yet not in navigating the site. (I mean how hard could staring at the screen, finding the text and clicking on it with the mouse?)

I have regular IQ but that doesn't stop me from learning...

So the genius should've made an effort of learning rather than writing a mail to the admins...

Maybe he has... but with that IQ, he should've figured it out by now...

----------


## littlewing53

gee, i was feeling a little down abt missplacing a posting in the page count. :Bawling:   :Bawling:  ..but i feel so much better now... :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  ...i especially like these little faces...i have yet to brave placing an image...

----------


## cuppajoe_9

Beware the man who tells you that he has a 'certified high IQ' without saying a number.

----------


## SleepyWitch

heehee  :Smile:  and i thought _I_ was rude  :Smile:  but compared to the way you guys have bashed poor Anton, I'm almost a lamb  :Smile: 

well, if Anton thinks lit net is the most user-unfriendly forum he's ever seen, he can't have seen many forums.
I've seen much worse,.. can you imagine that this kind of thing is actually called a "forum"? (click where it says "Forum besuchen" and choose one of the categories to see what I mean
it's just a random example of a badly structured "forum", i don't mean to detract from it in any way in terms of its content)

----------


## dramasnot6

> Beware the man who tells you that he has a 'certified high IQ' without saying a number.


I highly doubt the validity of him taking an IQ test at all.

----------


## optimisticnad

oh no hang on, i love being a genius and all that (but hey i already knew that, it might be news to the rest of you however...lol) but I think we're being harsh. where's he from? english might not be 1st language and all that etc. and im sure its quite hard for newbies...hang on, sod the sympathy act. im a genius. i dont need to need sympathetic. oooh i love u alll!

----------


## SleepyWitch

> oh no hang on, i love being a genius and all that (but hey i already knew that, it might be news to the rest of you however...lol) but I think we're being harsh. where's he from? english might not be 1st language and all that etc. and im sure its quite hard for newbies...hang on, sod the sympathy act. im a genius. i dont need to need sympathetic. oooh i love u alll!


judging from the formality of his English, his habit of complaining with "authorities" about the outrageous inadequacy of services provided and his general over-use of the word "therefor[e]", i'd have said he's German  :Smile: 
or else he's an American trying to sound intelligent  :Smile:

----------


## hyperinsomnia

Hahaha, and here I am thinking how nice everyone on this forum is XD
You're human after all ^_^
Oh, and in my oppinion he is very silly indeed!

----------


## Aiculík

Well... I registered here in 2005 but for some reason I was unable to post messages. I logged in, it said "Hello Aiculik" but when I tried to post, a message "You have no right to post messages" appeared every time. So I sent 2 or 3 emails so admins, but they all returned to me as "unable to deliver". It was very frustrating... Made me feel like this:  :Brow:   :Flare:   :Crash:   :Bawling:  - After few months, I gave it up. And I never wanted to hear about this site any more.

Then, few weeks ago, I was looking for some books available online, and I remembered this site. I tried to register (had to ask for a new password and this time my emails obviously came wherever it was necessary) and to post - *and it worked*. I still have no idea what was wrong. It can't have been in the password, because in that case I wouldn't be able to log in, either. 

It is true however that according to the test, my IQ increased for 2% since 2005. So maybe back then it somehow knew that I'm missing 2% to be a real genius and prevented me to post.  :FRlol:

----------


## Niamh

> Wow. I never knew I was so intelligent. He spelled "Therefore" wrong.


Although it appears that he had spelt Therefore wrong by spelling it Therefor, the spelling is actually acceptable and appears in both forms in my 1918 library edition Stormonths dictionary.(sorry just thought i'd point that out.) also it is quite easy to misspell when typing. I do it all the time so i dont think its right slagging him over that. 

As for the IQ thing....I'm with cuppajoe. I dont trust anyone who blatently says stuff about the Registared high IQ. But then again i personally dont like IQ tests. I dont think they truely achieve a persons Intellegence. I dont like how a majority of the tests are matamatical in format. I'm not very good at maths so when i do iq tests i always get an average. For me most of my intellegence and knowledge is in History,Archaeology, geology, Literature, art,and Parapsychology, Which dont nesessarilly turn up in an iq test. I'm not scientific, matamatical and am alright with logic. I can find my way around the internet better than i can around a sum. This forums navagation is as easy as counting one two three.....
Does my babbling make any sense?

----------


## Miss Madison

> Wow. I never knew I was so intelligent. He spelled "Therefore" wrong.


Aha.  :Smile:  I just posted a thread stating everyone on here is an intellectual. You all really are!

----------


## Captain Pike

This is great, I love this kind of stuff! Sometimes, I feel like I have too much time on my hands: rereading my own posts, ego based stuff like that. Many times, I've signed up for a forum which turned out, for one reason or another, to not hold any value for me (pardon the split infinitive). So what did I do? I JUST STOPPED GOING THERE!

Now here's a guy, who, not only wants to leave, but needs to convince the rest of us to go as well. To me, somehow, this makes me feel more comfortable being here.

I wonder if you have to be "certifiable", to have a "certified IQ".

----------


## SleepyWitch

> This is great, I love this kind of stuff! Sometimes, I feel like I have too much time on my hands: rereading my own posts, ego based stuff like that. Many times, I've signed up for a forum which turned out, for one reason or another, to not hold any value for me (pardon the split infinitive). So what did I do? I JUST STOPPED GOING THERE!
> 
> Now here's a guy, who, not only wants to leave, but needs to convince the rest of us to go as well. To me, somehow, this makes me feel more comfortable being here.
> 
> I wonder if you have to be "certifiable", to have a "certified IQ".


nothing wrong with split infinitives  :Smile:  sometimes they are even the only construction possible or they express something different than a non-split infinitive

----------


## ennison

As in 'to boldly go where no man has split before'

----------


## Nossa

This just cracked me up!  :FRlol:  
He can't use the website and he's blaming the site's owner for it? 
Dude, check out the number of the registered users!

----------


## jon1jt

> Although it appears that he *spelt* Therefore wrong by spelling it Therefor, the spelling is actually acceptable and appears in both forms in my 1918 library edition Stormonths dictionary.(sorry just thought i'd point that out.) also it is quite easy to misspell when typing. I do it all the time so i dont think its right slagging him over that. 
> 
> As for the IQ thing....I'm with cuppajoe. I dont trust anyone who blatently says stuff about the Registared high IQ. But then again i personally dont like IQ tests. I dont think they truely achieve a persons Intellegence. I dont like how a majority of the tests are matamatical in format. I'm not very good at maths so when i do iq tests i always get an average. For me most of my intellegence and knowledge is in History,Archaeology, geology, Literature, art,and Parapsychology, Which dont nesessarilly turn up in an iq test. I'm not scientific, matamatical and am alright with logic. I can find my way around the internet better than i can around a sum. This forums navagation is as easy as counting one two three.....
> Does my babbling make any sense?


SPELT:
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English, from Old English, from Late Latin spelta, of Germanic origin; perhaps akin to Middle High German spelte split piece of wood, Old High German spaltan to split -- more at SPLIT
: an ancient wheat (Triticum spelta syn. T. aestivum spelta) with spikelets containing two light red grains; also : the grain of spelt 
 :Biggrin:

----------


## Neo_Sephiroth

Me be a genius? :Sick:  Sweet. :Biggrin:

----------


## Niamh

> SPELT:
> Function: noun
> Etymology: Middle English, from Old English, from Late Latin spelta, of Germanic origin; perhaps akin to Middle High German spelte split piece of wood, Old High German spaltan to split -- more at SPLIT
> : an ancient wheat (Triticum spelta syn. T. aestivum spelta) with spikelets containing two light red grains; also : the grain of spelt


 :Confused:  
I'm a bit confused. Are you cracking a joke or taking the piss out of me? If its the former, fair enough. If its the latter do you mind explaining why, seeing as _spelt_ is the correct term for having _spelled_ something?!

----------


## ennison

saoileam fhein Niamh g bheil 'spelled' the past tense agus 'spelt' rudeagan eile

----------


## barbara0207

This is by far the funniest thread on the whole site. Laughed out loud several times. So everyone should be really grateful for Anton's e-mail. (For he's a jolly good fellow ... :FRlol:  ).
I'm rather new here and had some problems at the beginning. Just asked in the "introduction" thread and - lo and behold! - some kind souls answered instantly.
A minute ago, I thought, "How can I rate this site and give it five stars?"  :Idea:  Went to the little arrow next to the stars and actually voted!!!  :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:   :Thumbs Up:  Yessss! I'm a genius! Thank you all for making me see that at last!  :FRlol:   :FRlol:   :FRlol: 

Edit: How come we laugh most about other people making a fool of themselves? Every comedy has it.

----------


## Niamh

> saoileam fhein Niamh g bheil 'spelled' the past tense agus 'spelt' rudeagan eile


Ah i see. Oh well i dont really care. I find it rude when people point out spelling and grammer mistakes. For gods sake nobody is perfect.

----------


## Nightshade

> saoileam fhein Niamh g bheil 'spelled' the past tense agus 'spelt' rudeagan eile


 excuse me ....what languge is this? if its english I need new glasses  :Confused:   :Tongue: 



> Ah i see. Oh well i dont really care. I find it rude when people point out spelling and grammer mistakes. For gods sake nobody is perfect.


Actually I agree to a point but find the generally speaking mostly people dont usally mean to offend when they correct one. I mean I know I do it automatically all the time when Im talking to people unless I catch myself ( which thankfully I do now almost 100% of the time still occasionally especially with friends or people I know well and forget to be 'polite' to the correction will slip out.

----------


## Niamh

> excuse me ....what languge is this? if its english I need new glasses


 :FRlol:  Its Irish, but i'm only guessing it said i got my tenses mixed up!



> Actually I agree to a point but find the generally speaking mostly people dont usally mean to offend when they correct one. I mean I know I do it automatically all the time when Im talking to people unless I catch myself ( which thankfully I do now almost 100&#37; of the time still occasionally especially with friends or people I know well and forget to be 'polite' to the correction will slip out.


I Know what you mean, but i still dont think is right correcting someone on a site. I understand if you were face to face with a little child who said something wrong but not to adults.
Its just something i dont like.

----------


## kathycf

I think it depends on the error made. Lots of people make spelling errors and/or typos so I ignore those. (I do it sometimes to, of course) Also, if someone is offering a poem or story for critique, I think it is approriate to correct spelling and grammar mistakes then.

I get a bit bothered when people make up definitions to words though. If we can't agree on a standardized meaning for a word, communication becomes somewhat ineffectual, no?  :FRlol:

----------


## scotpgot

I could go either way on this issue. I posted in another forum (where they DEFINITELY have grammar police) that if someone correcting your spelling or grammar makes you cry, you should get a tougher skin. On the other hand, if you spend more than about 5 seconds thinking about a word someone misspelled on a internet board, you should look for more important things to do in life.

One word that DOES bother me consistently, though:

DEFINITELY (NOT definately)

----------


## ennison

' I need new glasses '
With Specsavers you will be able to read anything and you shall - apparently!!

----------


## ennison

'I find it rude when people point out spelling and grammer mistakes'
Oh dear and here was me thinking I was being discretely helpful.

----------


## Brigitte

Well... the forums navigate like any other forum, but the main site COULD be tricky. Poor guy. :< I guess I'm just currently not into making fun of anyone.  :FRlol:  I'm in my "nice" mode.

----------


## Niamh

> 'I find it rude when people point out spelling and grammer mistakes'
> Oh dear and here was me thinking I was being discretely helpful.


Dont worry ennison! :Tongue:

----------


## Mortis Anarchy

> I just got this email:
> 
> 
> 
> If Anton, with a "Certified High IQ", cannot figure out the site, we must all be flipping geniuses huh?


YAY!!!! I'M A GENIUS!!!! :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  My mom already told me I was special on the inside though. :Wink:

----------

